# Sharks: where to draw the line



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been trying to sell my yak as I have become worried about sharks in my local area. I am wondering where to draw the line. In My local area, in the areas where I fish there has been the following shark activity that I know of in the last year or so.

One shark attack on a snorkeler thought to be a bronzie about 3 metres judging by tooth marks. Two 4 metre G WS50 metres from shore chased out to sea by helicopter. One GWS chasing squid hauled in by a pro fisherman hitting his 8 metre boat causing him to fall and break several ribs. In the last week two 3m bronzies cause and a GWS busted off from the jetty that is 800 metres from my house.

What do you think? Would you kayak fish in this area?


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a tough question.
As you have stated there is confirmation of Sharks in your area.
Myself as of yet, haven't encountered any, even though Moreton Bay is known for them.
I have got a Sharkshield and use it when I head offshore to Brays Rock and if I plan on travelling a few kilometres off Redcliffe into Moreton Bay.It is my security blanket so to speak.
I could just as easily be attacked a few metres offshore. I would have love to surf but my fear of Sharks has stopped me and that was my choice.
Some people will argue that Sharks are ok, but I have seen the experts that swim with Sharks not jump in when the aggressive ones are around.
There will always be Sharks around no matter where you are. It is you that has to decide not other people what risk you are prepared to take.
Sorry it is not a direct answer and a bit over the place but as I have stated the Sharkshield is my security blanket and the fact a few thousand people are kill on our roads each year and bugger all by Sharks in comparison I rather risk the Ocean.
Paul


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jerry you should know sharks aren't to keen on emus, they much prefer humans. So you should be safe mate unless you wear a human costume...


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, it is a concern and as part of kayak fishing (and any other water sport on the ocean) it should be taken into consideration. If it detracts from your enjoyment of the sport, you might have to look into some protection like a shark shield or worse give up. Also think about how you get to the lauch spot. Driving a car is far more dangerous and I don't think any of us will give that up. Don't be pressured, just go with your gut feelings.
Wfish


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I flew radio controlled gliders for 15 years. We moved house and I joined a power club cos no one was interested in gliders. Within 6 months someone had lost control of their electric plane while I was in a so called spectator area, and I was missing a centimetre of the index and middle fingers of my right hand. (Hence emufingers) I guess I am a bit gun shy, I don't want to lose any more bits. I agree about the risk of driving and do what I can to drive defensively. If only here were clean estuaries near here.

I am not sure about shark shields. They have a very small radius of effect and given the way GWS attack at speed from below, I am not at all sure that they would notice the shock until they are in the yak with me. I stopped burleying to reduce the risk, but didn't get a bite from anything. I am not too worried about kayaking but when fishing, every time I pull something in, I have the feeling that I am just dragging a lure for something much bigger to chase.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry , why not keep your kayak and paddle the fresh water, thats basically what i'm doing now, although its not the sharks that have made me make a shift , its just the serenity of the fresh water scenary


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If its stopping you enjoying the activity then maybe do something else - or fish in the fresh as Bazz said....

My area is not sharky but I do surf late in the evenings and have made my own peace with the situation.......... if the day comes then maybe i'll feel different but it doesnt stop me from what I enjoy. I have seen sharks with me in the surf and in the yak but none of size to worry me.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If i lived in SA I wouldn't own a yak.

Fuck that.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

emufingers-- what about fishing the onkaparinga river, victor harbour or the coorong, finnis, murray. also some of the coast north of you would be ok. also, kayak with a friend or friends to feel more comfortable.
i think you could look for alternatives and keep to your love of fishing.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate whites are also prevalent down here with regular sightings. I found the shark shield gave me piece of mind after i had a white sighting in the yak 5 or 6 years ago. If white sharks wanted to eat people we would have daily fatalities in my opinion. Some encounters do end in fatalities but these can be minimised by avoiding known danger areas and times such as dawn/dusk, bait schools, spearfishing and burleying. Minimising the risk and enjoying life is my answer. If you are still not comfortable by all means, sell the yak or stick to the estuaries.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Jerry,
Why not sit on this decision for a while and investigate your options. Do a little research on where the sharks are most active in your area. I know that the area around Rapid Bay has regular GWS visits but there is a fairly good supply of food in the area so it stands to reason that they will be active around there. There must be lower risk areas near by that are worth a try.

What about the foreshore in Victor Harbour? That area would have to be good for a few squid and some whiting. I recon the Coorong would be fantastic to explore. There would be years of exploration just in that area alone. In fact, it must be getting close to Mulloway season down there. That area down towards the second barrage was always good for a fish and there is some fantastic bream fishing in there as well not to mention the odd flounder and a bucket load of mullet which are always good fun to catch.

What a about the Mundoo Chanel and the lake around Goolwa. I guess that these spots require a little travel time but I recon that they may be worth exploring before you sell up. Why not arrange a weekend camping trip on the Coorong with a group of the SA boys, I am sure they would be up for it.

All the best with this but I wouldnt let fear rob you of what you enjoy doing, you just might need to approach it from a different angle.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Off on a tangent, which club do / did you fly at? My dad is a mad keen model flier (mainly electric, although making a switch back to petrol) and also flies gliders. He usually takes them soaring off the cliffs at the northern end of Hallett Cove Beach. When I lived down that way he would ring me for weather updates before driving down.


I was a member at SSL for fifteen years but when I moved from town went to Strathalbyn model aircraft club.

I am trying to get my confidence back and will be flying at Tapanappa during the summer when the southeaterlies arrive.

Jerry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The stat that I like to look at is the number of kayakers that have been killed by sharks.
The sharks have always been there and were there when you were paddling before. I think the issue is your comfort with them and maybe a shark shield would be a god idea to help put your mind at ease.
Last year for about a 3 month stretch I saw sharks on 2 out of 3 trips but I have only had one situation that made me wish I had a shark shield. When I was last at south west rocks I borrowed one to put my mind at ease but around sydney I haven't bothered.
If I was you I would read up on the shark shield and if it makes you feel more confident then buy one, it is better than giving up your fun.
Remember the stats and then throw in a SS and relax.
Your call but see if you can put your mind at easy or head for the fresh, No point in being out there if you aren't enjoying it.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I was not expecting a definitive answer. I was just checking to see if I had become overly paranoid. I have been thinking about other opportunities to fish in the Yak. Unfortunately the upper Coorong system is still very fresh with few fish, but that should change over summer. I have eyed off the Onkaparinga too. As a pensioner, with fuel at $1.50 a litre, I guess I have to fish longer but less often. I hope when I moved here that I could shoot down for a quick paddle and catch a few edible species. It appears that where there are fish the sharks follow. In this area, November December are the months when there is increased shark activity due to seal calving and the movement of snapper and whiting up the gulf.

It is a difficult decision so thanks for the input


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry i gather you are an older gentleman , like myself , and it would be a shame to give up a sport you love , but i understand your apprehension . I have surfed all my life in clubs and on skis and body surfed and i have had sharks under me quite a few times , but i guess when we get a few years on we are not bullet proof any longer and it causes us concern . I'd suggest you give the rivers and creeks and freshwater a go , i have found enjoyment in this by targeting species, in the rivers i look for jews , in the fresh, bass and love it .

I still fly control line planes and enjoy stunt flying also scale , have too many motors i'm afraid but enjoy the hobby


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Another attack up in Central CA.
Surfer off Marina beach. Survived with a bite very close to his carotid/jugular. 
Link:

While I understand your views, Rob, I don't feel the threat is worth changing the way I address the ocean. I use my safety belts in the car, and I look both ways when I cross streets. I don't abstain from driving or crossing streets, because someone I know was T-boned by a bus. If I'm going to go, I want to be living life on my terms. I'm convinced I've paddled over them, and so far I'm not on the menu. A few more years and a few more pounds I may start looking more like an elephant seal, but for now I'm going outside.

Edit: and I'm not implying you look like an elephant seal.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Who have the attacks been on ?
I would kayak in areas that I definitely wouldn't swim, dive or surf in, if there start to be actual attacks on kayaks then I may rethink but there are a hell of a lot of kayaks around these days and I don't recall hearing of anyone being knocked out of their kayak and eaten.
Crocs ? no thanks.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

I have only heard of one attack on a Kayaker in Australia.

About 5 years ago a Ski paddler was pulled off his ski on the Gold coast cannals when a bull shark attacked his paddle pulling him off the Yak then attacked him with fatal results.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There was another one at Byron but these sort of back up what I think as very few of these people have been injured even though a shark has had a go at them.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Jerry, another degree of safety can be achieved if you go out with others. Apart from paddling in safe waters as mentioned above, planning to go out with at least one other person is another way to create a higher level of safety. There are drills that can be practiced to travel in tandem or double up on the water to make a much bigger (and safer) platform in the event of a large shark taking a decided dislike to yakkers stealing their food ;-) . As most yak fishers in Adelaide seem to be in the northern suburbs I am always keen to have potential paddle partners in the south.

Why not try a couple of joint outings this summer and decide after that whether you can still enjoy the passtime or not. If you take some sensible steps to minimise the danger and still find it is not something you can enjoy then you have made a more considered decision.

Shark attacks on kayaks are very rare indeed, considering the massive growth in kayaking in recent years, so the dangers are very small, even if the media is quick to hilight the rare events involving sharks and surfers or boaties. Surfers are in much greater danger than kayakers for obvious reasons. Never the less the dangers are real.

As for not being able to travel distances, if you share a vehicle with someone else that cuts the cost considerably also.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well Jerry......see what you started 

I don't know about anyone else but when I see a shark thread, I can't help myself. I have just got to have a look. Let's face it, most sharks put the fear of God into us and none more so that the GWS :shock:

I was out on the North Pine the other day and I am sure that I attracted a bit of interest from a couple of Bullies. There were a few decent swirls either side of the yak which were far to big to be your standard river species.....unless of course they were big jacks :shock: ...crap, never thought of that  . Anyway, it did cause a slight loosening of the bowels even though I don't believe that I was in any real danger.

Honestly, I recon that an encounter with a GWS would be rare, even in SA. I know that Normanville is "in the zone" but it probably pays to remember that any GWS stories attract a lot of interest and the media love to report these incidents because it is income for them. That is not to say that one should throw cautions to the wind but you can limit the risk through a little research. I am sure that SA Fisheries would be more that happy to provide some relevant information.

Anyway, great topic and interesting discussion and all the best Jerry with what ever you decide. Good to see that you have another suitable "accessory hobby" to replace this one should you decide to sell up.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Scott said:


> Some encounters do end in fatalities but these can be minimised by avoiding known danger areas and times such as dawn/dusk, bait schools, spearfishing and burleying.


Then I should have been gobbled up long before now. You have just described my favourite fishing methods. :?


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi emu, I am brand new to yak fishing and this forum and do not generally fish areas that are likely to be shark heavy. My idea would be to suggest you hold off on your decision, I've read a few of your posts and you leaving the forum/yak fishing would be a loss. I will re-iterate what some others have said and not to fall into the mistake of listening to 'shark fearmongers'. Thats said if you are getting bumped by large sharks often then i would find somehwere else to fish. Trying out a shark shield would a be a great addition for your piece of mind. Theres no way in hell i would kayak fish parts of SA though. I doubt you'd come to this choice rashly but definitely consider other options, shame to see anyone go!


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Let's all give up driving, eating. Both of these activities are deadly! If you want to see gruesome, spend a week with a paramedic team and see the results of our obsession with mobile independence. Sharks are only made more scary because as kids we are conditioned to be scared of monsters. Sharks can be dangerous, but they are cute and cuddly compared to automobiles. How many of us after seeing a road death on TV decide to sell our cars and give up driving? Yet we see one at least every week! Let's get over this obsession with sharks people!! Enjoy the water! Yes be sensible, but for goodness sake put it in perspective!

How many swimmers drowned last year? How many were eaten by sharks? Go figure.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I've spent my whole life being unafraid of the water and what is in it. Mind you, I've experienced and seen what it can do if not shown the proper respect.

I've had a number of shark encounters over the years and even so, I am highly suspicious of the hysteria that accompanies them for a number of reasons.

1. For every one shark I do see I reckon I have had 50 in near proximity that I haven't and they haven't done me any harm.
2. Simply because of the nature of modern information technology, we tend to hear a lot more about shark attacks. That doesn't mean they are increasing.
3. The risk of heart disease because you didn't go out for a paddle is higher than your risk of getting chomped when you do.
4. There are vegetarian sharks. It's true, I saw it on Nemo.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some boring stats about shark attacks from the scientists:
http://sharkattackfile.info/shark-attack-search-simple-1/shark-attack-file-activity-search.asp
(If you type "kayak" into the search engine, 25 of the 5,000 plus shark attack records worldwide come up. Karnage is No7)

I think we all have our own personal safety thresholds - some of us would happily do things others won't. I do not feel comfortable riding a pushbike on busy main roads in Sydney. Others are happy to fly down Spit Road in peak hour - good on them, they know the risks. I would not suggest to them that "riding to work is not worth losing a leg/life over..". The important thing for each of us is to understand exactly what the genuine risk is - not just the perceived risk, and whether we are prepared to accept it.

I appreciate the warnings of the dangers. It is important for all of us to be aware of the risks.

What are the risks of injury or death fishing at a popular inshore fishing reef from a kayak?

1. First, you have to drive there. You risk a car accident (granted, odds are pretty remote, but it does happen, and you can choose minimise this risk by to spend some extra $ on a 5 star car safety rating);
2. You have to get your yak on/off the roof. We have a long history on the forum of injury to backs and shoulders from yakkers undertaking this risky task. Highly unlikely to kill you though.
3. On the water, you risk being run over by a stinkboat. This could kill you. I am not aware of this happening yet - but the odds are it will happen some time, somewhere, with more careless yakkers sharing the water with more stinkboat idiots. It is a genuine risk (but the risk is probably higher inside a busy harbor or estuary than at relatively quiet inshore reef).
4. You risk your yak sinking, a lost or broken paddle, seasickness, injury, or some sort of disability preventing you from being able to paddle back in. If this happens, and you are alone, a long way from shore, unable to get yourself back in or attract attention, you could drown. This is a genuine risk.
5. You could have a heart attack while paddling your yak. (This would be bad, but worse than having one while driving your car?)
6. You could get attacked by a shark. This is a risk, and it has in fact happened.

No.6 is the risk raised because of regular shark sightings.

The perception is that being attacked is a big risk - the kind risk that can prey in the back of your mind, the one that wives, girlfriends and mums obsess over. The sort of risk that generates the perception that we are big brave testosterone pumped heroes risking life and limb hunting and gathering a feed. Or as an obscure fishing journalist once said: &#8230;"it's only a matter of time before these heroic kayakers become the bait. And being so low to the water, within the confines of kayak, with just a thin veneer between you and gnashing jaws, means there's no escape&#8230;". Or the idea that we are simply fools, for taking on such high risk activity just to catch a fish.

There is no shortage of discussions/opinions on the forum about the level of genuine risk we face from shark attack, and what you can do to minimise it. Here's one: 
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=34110

Seeing a shark is different to being attacked by a shark.

The risk is remote, but shark shield is a good idea - for peace of mind (if nothing else).


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres my 2 bobs worth- I used to have no fear but after a couple of scares I have become very cautious especially around gws season which it is now. Down in SA is much worse for gws than here so be careful.
2 weeks ago in byron a resident gws grabbed the back of a tandem and the tour leader had to ram the shark to make it let go. Luckily the 2 small females didnt fall in and the kayak wasnt punctured enough to sink. The shark was relatively small at about 5m. So because incidents arent reported doesnt mean it hasnt happened, it is usually only reported if a fatality or serious injury occurs.
A lot of shark experts and conservationists dont kayak fish in shark infested waters so take what they say with caution, remember sharks can sense and are attracted to fear so that decision not to go out as a couple of gws were hanging around might just save you from being eaten.
I hate sharks, there a nuisance, but they must be given the utmost respect.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I just did an OHS risk analysis for my local area if I avoid the known GWS sighting areas

Likelihood Conceivable (but very unlikely)
risk occurrence Infrequent
Consequences single fatality Very serious
Risk score 10.3
Assessment Moderate Risk

I have a background in injury stats and risk assessment. The comparison of risk with motor vehicles is an interesting one. If you adjust for the time spent driving the number of fatalities per hour of exposure is very small. The risk is higher in country areas where speeds are higher and fatigue more common. As safety procedures have improved including car design and restraints the risk has become much lower. The risk of kayaking is affected by choices made by kayakers. While kayaking has become more popular, the number of hours spend by kyakers fishing in areas frequented by the GWS will not have risen by anywhere near the amount. Unfortunately there is no data on the number of hours spent fishing in GWS high exposure waters so the risk for this activity cannot be calculated. It is quite possible that if we had data on many millions of hours of kayak fishing in GWS rich waters that the risk is higher per hour than the risk of a motor vehicle fatality.

I used to be happy with the idea of kayaking in open water in this area until the cluster of recent sightings and events. When I was surfing I knew that there were certain waters where you didn't go in the November, December period and went elsewhere. I would still be happy to paddle a kayak in the area.

My current analysis is this. The fish and squid in this area are most usefully fished at dawn and dusk. Those who catch sharks in this area do so at dawn and dusk. The shark fishers use whole fish and squid as bait. If I want to catch fish and squid I will be fishing at the time of highest local exposure to sharks.
What I have decided is that dragging in fish and squid in this area, 400-500 metres from shore and generally alone due to lack of other risk takers in the area is unwise.

I am considering the viability of other local areas with lower risks, but the unfortunately means travel and petrol costs. I take goanywhere's point about sharing vehicles, but there seem to be no other kayak fishers available during the week down here and safer water means round trips of 60 to 100km. That's about $12 per trip compared to 20 cents locally.

Its a harsh world but the reality is, the reason we have not had a shark bite on a kayak in this area is becsuse the number of hours of exposure is very low, offsetting the high risk.

J


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree that it's likely that the old saw "you're more likely to die in a car accident" is not accurate, particularly considering a group who purposely choose to go to the sharkiest areas at the sharkiest times and proceed to drag shark food back towards them.

We get some big sharks in Sydney, particularly when the fish are at their peak, but also year round in the harbour (more your bulls than your GWS in the harbour). There are a plethora of water users of all kinds; swimmers, rowers, yakkers, nippers, divers... The waters here are busy, moreso when the fish are on.

I find it remarkable that no yak fishers have been taken by sharks so far, and even more that there isn't a cavalcade of mauled swimmers and divers (although there have been a few over the years). There are more yak fishers out there every week, fishing the changes of light, targeting massive bait schools and dragging live fish around with them. Stevo had a close one, but merely gained a story for the grandkids, despite being in the water with 5m of interested GWS for over a minute. There are a reasonably high number of hours in the water for the Sydney fraternity, probably much higher than that in South Australian waters (albeit the number of large sharks here is probably much lower).

What does this mean? Don't really know, but in my situation (wife, kid, responsibilities) the equation comes out OK - my feeling is that it's (very) unlikely to be a problem. I choose to further mitigate the risk by using a Sharkshield, and not to indulge my desires to burley up a storm 2km offshore. You should do what you're comfortable with, and if you don't enjoy it, there's no point doing it.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately the coroner in SA and Safe work SA are not convinced about Sharkshields. Research identifying the range over which they have effect isunderway at Flinders University.

I will not be yak fishing locally Normanville to Rapid Bay, and the cost of travelling every time I want to fish looks to be too great, hence the yak stays on the market. My wife would shoot me if I wanted to move and other than the shark problem Normanville is a pretty nice place.

j


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

indiedog said:


> It's a bit like going to the dentist really, the more you think about it the worse it gets.


when on the water i am so engrossed in what i am doing i do not think about it. the challenge to avoid another donut totally occupies my mind. i get lost in the nature.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Unfortunately there is no data on the number of hours spent fishing in GWS high exposure waters so the risk for this activity cannot be calculated. It is quite possible that if we had data on many millions of hours of kayak fishing in GWS rich waters that the risk is higher per hour than the risk of a motor vehicle fatality."


There are some stats readily available.

According to Shark Attack File.Info, there have been 2 fatal shark attacks reported worldwide, ever.
09-Mar-2000, Ricky Stringer, NEW ZEALAND; and 
26-Jan-1989 Roy Jeffrey Stoddard & Tamara McAllister, California

So if you want to scientifically calculate the risk of a fatal shark attack when you are on your kayak, divide the number of hours that people have spent on kayaks worldwide ever by two (or 3?). That should be much easier to compile than road kill stats.

You might have to do some modelling on the figures to work out whether the worldwide yak-hours were spent in shark infested waters at dawn/dusk while fishing (there might not be an actual fatality yet - so any statistical risk would be theoretical only).

In addition, there have been 4 incidents reported worldwide of shark attacks on yakkers that resulted in injury. So if your trying to work out the stats for "death or injury", then divide world-wide yak-hours-ever by six (or 7).

Yes, there's a risk, but let's keep it in proportion. The next yakker killed by a shark will be the 4th ever, worldwide, and the story will be the lead news item on the BBC.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

I look at it this way, the sharks going to get a mouth full of kayak first, probably realise that wasnt nice and go away. If not, by then you would have scrambled back on the kayak anyway, and the process continues. Crocs on the other hand, those buggers could jump up and grab an arm or tilt its head and grab your body!


----------



## paddlingfool (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you have hit the nail on the head . Paranoid. Unfortunately, not much you can do about that .An unfortunate byproduct of getting older.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

its an interesting question jerry.

i think for all the young guys with a lot of responsibilities and families, you probably should be slightly cautious .

but then ive always ridden a motorbike and one always has the attitude of "it wont happen to me"

as i get older and particularly as my patients age and you see once proud hard working hard living truck drivers and builders and concreters reduced to a very very inactive and often very sad life (strokes, incontinent from prostate surgery, impotent, bed sores, dementia etc etc) and you see just how miserable old age can be. i sort of get the idea that you should just go for it whilst your young and reasonably healthy.

as long as i have fairly good physical health i dont particularly want to be shark fodder.

however from the few times ive come off my bike, i reckon it took at least 2 minutes for any pain to set in. with a great white hitting you from below, i would think you would experience absolutlely nothing. no fear, no pain.

that, to me , would be superior to some of the forms of death i see and so i can see myself becoming less fearful of sharks as i get older.

anyway your probably too young for all this old man talk, but i hope people enjoy as many experiences whilst they can as there will come a time when you cant,

i'm also 100 % with eagle , immersing yourself in nature usually makes one forget the risks to some extent.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

At 64 I am scared stiff of the feminisation of old age. Female nurses and dietitians telling me to lose weight cheered on by a female doctor. If I get to a nursing home, it will be run by women for women. If I become incontinent, the incontinence nurse is a woman, the bum wiper is a woman.

Perhaps is is better to be eaten by a shark. just my luck.....It would have to be a female.

This is a most politically incorrect post, but lets face the male of the species is subjected to all sorts of revenge once the income earning stops.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

emufingers said:


> Unfortunately the coroner in SA and Safe work SA are not convinced about Sharkshields. Research identifying the range over which they have effect isunderway at Flinders University.
> 
> I will not be yak fishing locally Normanville to Rapid Bay, and the cost of travelling every time I want to fish looks to be too great, hence the yak stays on the market. My wife would shoot me if I wanted to move and other than the shark problem Normanville is a pretty nice place.
> 
> j


If the police divers and navy divers use them it is good enough for me ;-)

*****


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in the comfort and enjoyment camp. Like others I'm immersed in nature when I'm out there.

I'm deliberately chasing fish at the risk times, for the same reason the sharks are. That said, I'd be factoring in peak shark periods and peak shark species into my assessment. I don't really need to fight a 5m GW for my PB king to prove my comfort levels. And I have no need to paddle with seals in known shark hunting territory.

On the SS, read the coroners report, excellent common sense assessment. General view seems to be that a full on feeding charge from below would not be detered, but might have effect for those simply curious sharks. I've decided against a SS for the sake of simplicity, this does not require me to cast aspersion on the product.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not casting aspersions on SS. The SS company is cooperating fully with current research to determine the range of effectiveness of the SS which is being conducted at Flinders Uni. I have read all of the research papers on SS and other electronic deterrence studies many of them supplied by the director of the SS company. Unlike the promoters of magnetic shark deterrent products, the SS company is not trying to sell a shonky or defective product.

My argument is specific to my area. There is evidence of frequent GWS activity close to shore along the section of coast where I live. When fishing from a kayak especially if using burley any shark is likely to be in an excited state expecting food. (Without burley in this area you might as well forget fishing ) The effectiveness of the SS in this sort of environment has not been tested with a fully scientific trial. I therefore have concluded that the reduction of risk by sharkshield cannot be reliably determined for my circumstances. I would be very pleased if the current trials turned out to provide support for the product, it clearly has more potential than any other I have researched.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

emufingers said:


> I have been trying to sell my yak as I have become worried about sharks in my local area. I am wondering where to draw the line. In My local area, in the areas where I fish there has been the following shark activity that I know of in the last year or so.
> 
> One shark attack on a snorkeler thought to be a bronzie about 3 metres judging by tooth marks. Two 4 metre G WS50 metres from shore chased out to sea by helicopter. One GWS chasing squid hauled in by a pro fisherman hitting his 8 metre boat causing him to fall and break several ribs. In the last week two 3m bronzies cause and a GWS busted off from the jetty that is 800 metres from my house.
> 
> What do you think? Would you kayak fish in this area?


and even considering all that u STILL have more chance of being involved in a serious car accident. You better sell your car quick smart mate!

Musty


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

emufingers said:


> I am not casting aspersions on SS. The SS company is cooperating fully with current research to determine the range of effectiveness of the SS which is being conducted at Flinders Uni. I have read all of the research papers on SS and other electronic deterrence studies many of them supplied by the director of the SS company. Unlike the promoters of magnetic shark deterrent products, the SS company is not trying to sell a shonky or defective product.
> 
> My argument is specific to my area. There is evidence of frequent GWS activity close to shore along the section of coast where I live. When fishing from a kayak especially if using burley any shark is likely to be in an excited state expecting food. (Without burley in this area you might as well forget fishing ) The effectiveness of the SS in this sort of environment has not been tested with a fully scientific trial. I therefore have concluded that the reduction of risk by sharkshield cannot be reliably determined for my circumstances. I would be very pleased if the current trials turned out to provide support for the product, it clearly has more potential than any other I have researched.


Emu - sounds like argumentative agreement? Mate, I'm cool with sharks in the areas I visit. But I'm not in SA GWS central. All the best.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Samboman said:


> If the police divers and navy divers use them it is good enough for me ;-)
> 
> *****


100% Agree
This is exactly why I bought 3 of them (mate, his son, me)

If anyone in SA is thinking of buying a SS, it may be worth a phone call to North Haven Marine.
After several phone calls and searching the internet, my best price by far was North Haven Marine, $550.00ea

Steve


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

A mate of mine and I were having a chat about sharks and the dangers today. He is an ex policeman from Ceduna, where sharks are just part of the scenery for fishers there. They see some monsters there. Yet, even with all the apparent risks, divers have very few dangerous interactions with sharks. Yes, there have been some deaths, but nowhere near the number you might expect. His opinion, having lived in NSW and QLD as well is that tiger sharks are much more dangerous as they will be aggressive-curious more often than GWS are. I don't know, it's just his assessment.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought I would do some accurate analysis based on real data not individual perceptions.

I got out my road fatality and travel data. Worked out my hours of exposure and found that my chance of being killed on the road is .00007 per year at average risk. Given that large proportion of deaths are young drivers. MY age adjusted risk of dying each year is .00002. I am likely to have to live for 50000 years to get killed while driving.

I want at least the same odds for kayaking in my area. From observation the annual total of hours spent kayak fishing in my area is less than 5000 . Applying the hour risk of vehicle fatality to this I could accept 2 deaths in this area in the next 10000 years while kayak fishing if I accept my cuurent risk of driving a car.

Its interesting how our perceptions fair when they are empirically tested.

I bet this brings a flood of yes buts


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

To put it simply, if you regularly kayak fish there you have to have balls the size of watermelons!!!!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

emufingers said:


> I thought I would do some accurate analysis based on real data not individual perceptions.
> 
> I got out my road fatality and travel data. Worked out my hours of exposure and found that my chance of being killed on the road is .00007 per year at average risk. Given that large proportion of deaths are young drivers. MY age adjusted risk of dying each year is .00002. I am likely to have to live for 50000 years to get killed while driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

emufingers said:


> I thought I would do some accurate analysis based on real data not individual perceptions.
> 
> I got out my road fatality and travel data. Worked out my hours of exposure and found that my chance of being killed on the road is .00007 per year at average risk. Given that large proportion of deaths are young drivers. MY age adjusted risk of dying each year is .00002. I am likely to have to live for 50000 years to get killed while driving.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question, how many kayakers have been taken by sharks on the coast between Adelaide and Victor harbour? Thats right zero ;-) If you just went out and fished like you do your stats, you would have been catching fish for over a year now.... you should be bagging out on fat gar now only 100m off the rocks at Lady bay... which is what only 5km from Carrickallinga ;-)

*****


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Samboman
Just a quick question said:


> Unfortunately it was the sighting of a pair of GWS on January 1st last year just 50metres offshore infront of my friends' shack at Lady Bay that got me wondering. The boat being hit by a GWS while squidding in May was less than 400 metres off shore just south of Lady Bay but North of Wirinna.
> 
> OK we differ in the risks we accept.
> 
> No kayakers have been taken but my calculations show that given the number of kayak fishing hours and a risk equal to that of driving a car that this is to be expected. I don't want to be the one that allows the odds to be calculated accurately.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

emufingers said:


> Samboman
> Just a quick question said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Look @ Solatree, Olddood, drewboy and a few others.... fishing for snapper at spots GWS are known to visit... Be sensible and everything should be fine ;-)

*****


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Reading through your stats I would say you are more likely to be hit by a car whilst in the kayak than you are to get eaten by a shark


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Samboman said:


> Look @ Solatree, Olddood, drewboy and a few others.... fishing for snapper at spots GWS are known to visit... Be sensible and everything should be fine ;-)
> 
> *****


agree entirely - i have had a shark encounter (swam under yak when behind breakers - fishery bay)- and i have dived at the sir joseph banks group etc on eyre peninsula. i do not let this stop me doing the things i love. *****'s comment --- be sensible ---- is the key. the risks where you are would be slim. those sightings may be the last for ten years.


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Have not sighted one of these yet, known to be around here, still, we have Stingers, Crocs etc too, guess I'll wait and see what happens.


----------

